# help please read ..... maybe stupid question



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have a lump in my neck I was told today its approx 6.1cm thing is it is not joined to my thyroid but I have hasimotos is it a possibility if its cancer it will be considered as thyroid cancer or will it be another type of cancer


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It really depends on the FNA or surgical pathology results. You won't be able to tell what kind of cells are in the mass until someone takes a sample for examination.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I had 2 biopsys done today a fna and the larger one have to wait 2 weeks but wat I wanted to know is it possible it can be thyroid cancer if not joined to thyroid as I was told it was highly curable. It has went from 4.5 in 2 years to 6.1


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, if thyroid cancer has extended beyond the "capsule" then it can certainly grow in, say, lymph nodes or other structures that are not joined to the thyroid. If you have untreated thyroid cancer, you can have mets in the lungs, kidneys, bones...all kinds of structures that aren't attached to or otherwise related to the thyroid.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

do you know is it a slow growing cancer x


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, in general, thyroid cancer is very slow-growing. There are exceptions, of course, but those exception are very, very aggressive, and if you've been watching this nodule/tumor for at least two years, you don't have the aggressive kind.

I mentioned in your other thread...you are talking about surgical removal regardless of your FNA results, right? (I know I would be!)


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes I am gonna request it be removed I have been getting tests done on this since 2011. That is a really reassuring last post I assume if it had of veen aggressive it would have grown alot bigget alot quicker. I am only 29 and have 2 young boys I am not taking any more risks with this lumps time to get rid x


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

shorty85 said:


> Yes I am gonna request it be removed I have been getting tests done on this since 2011. That is a really reassuring last post I assume if it had of veen aggressive it would have grown alot bigget alot quicker. I am only 29 and have 2 young boys I am not taking any more risks with this lumps time to get rid x


Even if it is the more aggressive form of papillary cancer it is still treated with RAI. In some cases, cancer cells can stop responding to iodine and won't take it, meaning RAI won't kill it. Amazingly enough they've developed a sugar the cells like that allows them to track the growths to just take them out. So while the most common form can be aggressive it is still highly curable.

Medullary, poorly differentiated and anaplastic thyroid cancer are much much rarer and while they have a much poorer prognosis they don't occur very often.

You may very well have had something spread to a lymph node if you have cancer and it is no longer encapsulated. That isn't necessarily a terrible thing, you'll need RAI but they do need to just take out your mass and figure things out. If you have surgery they can do biopsies during surgery so if it thyroid cancer they can remove the gland at that time. If it's not you'll need to make a contingency plan as to what you want to have happen.

We have also talked about how your nodule is too big to really biopsy with accuracy and why it is recommended that you remove it.


----------

